# ملف القياسات الهندسية باللغة العربية ( عملي )



## مهندس وعد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا ملف عن التدريب على القياسات الهندسية وباللغة العربية 
ارجو الرد على الموضوع 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VS69RJJE


----------



## أمير البحر (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور حبيب القلب


----------



## هانى الوصيفى (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد نصير (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور حبيب القلب


----------



## محمد يوسف حسني (28 مارس 2009)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور يا الحلو


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (29 مارس 2009)

ممكن رابط اخر لأنه الرابط المعطى مقفل في بلدي

دمتم بخير


----------



## salwan (29 مارس 2009)

مهندس وعد قال:


> هذا ملف عن التدريب على القياسات الهندسية وباللغة العربية
> ارجو الرد على الموضوع
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VS69RJJE



thanx much for you my frnd


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخونا الفاضل ودمتم بخير


----------



## bn ali (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kdeer (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (9 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور حبيب القلب على المجهود الرائع يسلمووووووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 أبريل 2009)

شكـــــــــــرا جزيلا
وبانتظار جديدك


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (9 أبريل 2009)

مليون مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممشكور اخي الغالي


----------



## كريم يونس (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا وجاري التنزيل


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يااخي بس الرابط الي الواضعة مادايفتح ممكن تنزل رابط جديد


----------



## العراق نيو (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله عنا كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## هلو رفيق (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## ahmed elhlew (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا حبيبى قلبى


----------



## هانى الوصيفى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الكتاب جميل .. بارك الله فيك
مع تحياتي ،،


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من فضله


----------



## shukur (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المتحفظ (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور علي هذا الملف القيم


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى


----------



## salim salim (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shadi-ayman (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة الحلوة


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (17 مارس 2010)

كتاب رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## hhhkhalil (17 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## اياد العاني (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي العزيز... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmsha0 (19 مارس 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmerci


----------



## hhhkhalil (19 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (19 مارس 2010)

_thanks for your nice effort _


----------



## benaliali (19 مارس 2010)

merci mon cher ami


----------



## السيد نور الدين (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود ياسيدي الفاضل


----------



## eng.zahid (10 سبتمبر 2011)

thak 4 this effort


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا علي الملف


----------



## عبدالله ناصح (12 سبتمبر 2011)

للاسف ان الموقع محجوب هنا فى السعودية 
ياريت لو فى برنامج كويس يفتح المواقع المحجوبة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام رأفت (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي المجهود الكبير


----------



## placemogador (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بشير صبحي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

defrvfrv


----------



## Eng. Magdi (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## engmido80 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## سعيد معمل (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وجارى التحميل


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس كتر (16 فبراير 2012)

الرابط محجوب


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكووور​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (16 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لايعمل نتمنى منك تفعيل الرابط


----------

